# My latest creation...



## cyan (Oct 24, 2014)

New coffee table I just finished building. Made from reclaimed wood and a pine tree that fell last winter during our ice storm. The top designs are wood burning. Also built in a hidden shelf to put the remotes, papers and other small items. 
Just have to wait for it to air out some before bringing it in. The clear coat I used is very strong!!
Cyndi


----------



## parrotlady (Oct 24, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## tortadise (Oct 24, 2014)

Spectacular. My style for sure. Good workmanship.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 24, 2014)

You always do such beautiful work.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 24, 2014)

Why are those wolves instead of tortoises???


----------



## cyan (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks everyone!




maggie3fan said:


> Why are those wolves instead of tortoises???


Saving the torts for the end tables!!!


----------



## Tyanna (Oct 24, 2014)

Wow! That is beautiful! Wish I could do that!


----------



## kathyth (Oct 24, 2014)

Boy, are you ever talented! I love it!


----------



## wellington (Oct 24, 2014)

She is very talented. It looks great. Love the end table save. Now I'm going to hold you to it.


----------



## wellington (Oct 24, 2014)

Oh and Sir PERCY better be the model for at least one of them.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 25, 2014)

QUOTE="wellington, post: 970543, member: 12055"]Oh and Sir PERCY better be the model for at least one of them.[/QUOTE]

And the other would be King Robert 3


----------



## weldorNate (Nov 1, 2014)

That's very nice.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 1, 2014)

wow dude that looks awesome!


----------



## katfinlou (Nov 1, 2014)

Stunning!


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Nov 1, 2014)

That's talent for sure...absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## cyan (Nov 1, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> wow dude that looks awesome!



Not bad for a girl, huh?? Sorry, no dudes here!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 1, 2014)

cyan said:


> Not bad for a girl, huh?? Sorry, no dudes here!


the word dude is both genders lol! sorry if i offended you


----------



## cyan (Nov 1, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> the word dude is both genders lol! sorry if i offended you



Nah!! No problem!! 
Thanks for the comment. I'm pretty proud of it.


----------



## proudmom84 (Nov 3, 2014)

Very awesome


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 4, 2014)

maggie3fan said:


> QUOTE="wellington, post: 970543, member: 12055"]Oh and Sir PERCY better be the model for at least one of them.



And the other would be King Robert 3 [/QUOTE]

Nah she did an awesome hingeback that would work good.


----------



## cyan (Nov 13, 2014)

Another new project! Made from the leftover logs from the table!! Will be making these for Christmas gifts!!! 









Cyndi


----------



## tortadise (Nov 13, 2014)

cyan said:


> Another new project! Made from the leftover logs from the table!! Will be making these for Christmas gifts!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool. Is that an Italian greyhound or whippet?


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 13, 2014)

Oh, that snowman is adorable!!


----------



## cyan (Nov 13, 2014)

tortadise said:


> Cool. Is that an Italian greyhound or whippet?



Italian greyhound! I have been breeding and showing them since 1988. That one is my little bed bug, Sera!! She had broken her left front leg twice before she was 6 months old so could never be shown. And she is also the only one I have that loves to wear clothes!!!


----------



## cyan (Nov 13, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> Oh, that snowman is adorable!!


Thanks!!  Now I have to go collect the rest of that pine tree to make more!


----------



## tortadise (Nov 13, 2014)

cyan said:


> Italian greyhound! I have been breeding and showing them since 1988. That one is my little bed bug, Sera!! She had broken her left front leg twice before she was 6 months old so could never be shown. And she is also the only one I have that loves to wear clothes!!!


Hehe awesome. I love those little guys. Bundles of energy. Wee little greyhounds. The snowman is cool too.


----------



## bouaboua (Nov 13, 2014)

Love it. Super nice! !


----------



## cyan (Dec 17, 2014)

A few more Christmas gifts I made.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 17, 2014)

thats really cool.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Dec 17, 2014)

Very nice job!!!


----------

